

Bruce Schneier: Our Security Models Will Never Work — No Matter What We Do - thetabyte
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/03/security-when-the-bad-guys-have-technology-too-how-do-we-survive

======
ISL
Ultimately, the only solution is kindness.

Bruce nailed this one. Correct and to the point.

